# Die Grinders?



## GummyMonster (Aug 31, 2021)

Morning,
In the market for a 90* die grinder. 
I'm looking at 2 Neiko brand off Amazon. The regular and mini version. I want to try out these Roloc discs I read about on here.
If Neiko brand isn't a good purchase, which would you suggest. It will see a medium amount of use. Not production level usage, at least not in the near future.
Thanks,
Ken.


----------



## GummyMonster (Aug 31, 2021)

I may have found a really good alternative.
The PROXXON Longneck Angle Grinder LHW/E, 38544. - https://www.proxxon.com/us/micromot/38544.php
110v. No heavy air use. And there's an easy way to convert these to Roloc Discs. - 




Unless someone knows something bad about the Proxxon grinder. I'm going to try this.
Thought someone else might find this useful.
Ken


----------



## Janger (Aug 31, 2021)

The right angle air die grinders are piercing loud. I have a PA one and my spouse texts me what are you doing when I’m running it. I have another one a “quiet” one. Which is quieter - still need ear muffs on. The best option is an electric one - the proxxon is intriguing. I have a Milwaukee m12 and it’s simply fantastic. The john’s (JN and Dabbler) got me going with that.


----------



## gerritv (Aug 31, 2021)

I dumped my Dremel stuff in favour of Proxxon. Superior quality, although I don't have the specific one you  are looking at buying. A friend of mine does however and swears by it.

Gerrit

Buy from a Canadian store?
Proxxon Sanding and Grinding Tools (nutmegwoodworking.ca)
Proxxon Longneck Angle Grinder » ChippingAway


----------



## PeterT (Aug 31, 2021)

I was already set up with Milwaukee battery system, but I quite like this unit. We have discussed before on forum if you search. 0.3 HP = 224 watts. Grinding is a power hungry requirement

https://cf-t.com/milwaukee-2485-20-m12-fuel-right-angle-die-grinder


----------



## Chip Maker (Aug 31, 2021)

My .02, I prefer air. Granted I have a decent compressor, but always used air in my trade. Yes they're loud, but so was my shop environment. I wore ear protection my whole life (still do) and still ended up with tinnitus! Sometimes the airline can get in the way as there's pros and cons to anything. I can burn out four air tools for the cost of that Milwaukee or Proxxon. Keep them oiled and no water in the line and they will serve you well.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 31, 2021)

Kieth Appleton at Main steam Models swears by the proxon grinder if your interested in small to medium size engines it is worth checking him out He’s one I subscribe to.


----------



## Janger (Aug 31, 2021)

A good question is what do you want to do? Finish? Deburr? Or grind? Different requirements.


----------



## GummyMonster (Aug 31, 2021)

I have 3 side grinders, 2 small and a real big one. I recently bought a flap disc to try after reading how much people like them on here.
 I'll use it mostly for removing rust and smoothing things before welding, then cleaning up and polishing welds after (on small pieces of course).Finishing work on machined pieces too. I have to look, but maybe the Proxxon can use a small wire wheel as well. Being a lot lighter and maneuverable, I think it will serve me well.
Hope so,
Since I've already ordered one and the Roloc discs...
Ken


----------

